# Joe's News



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

The latest news letter from Joe T. but no prices.
[
url]http://www.beesource.com/pov/traynor/agnewsoct1008.htm[/url]

Jim


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Here is the link again...so it should work. Interesting article. 

http://www.beesource.com/pov/traynor/agnewsoct1008.htm


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Flyer Jim said:


> but no prices Jim


Aw, just a small detail there Jimmy, shoot, just sick your secretary on him for us and find out the bottom line.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol.:


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Hate to say it*

I wouldn't get too pushy


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom G. Laury said:


> I wouldn't get too pushy


I hate to say it..... That was a joke to Jimmy.

We really don't care what Joe does, what ever Joe does good for him,as it has nothing to do what we do.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*I know*

I was talking prices...I wouldn't push it much.

Some of what Joe does is good for all of us:thumbsup:


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom G. Laury said:


> I was talking prices...I wouldn't push it much.:


Ya, I agree there.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Flyer Jim said:


> The latest news Jim


Maybe we should drive down to Modesto today and catch the almond meeting? Then we would have the latest news.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I suspect there will be a shortage of hives this year for two reasons. Cost of fuel for trucking will give the east coasters some hard numbers to crunch. I heard that last year a couple of shipments from FL got sent back at the CA border. Something about vegetation on the pallets. I heard a couple got someone to clean some of the shipments up, but both the loads sent back and the ones who had cleaning done lost on the year. Second I have seen a reduction in the number of hives being run by commercial beeks. Not in all cases, but I know a couple who have retired and others who are cutting back.

Not sure how this will play into pricing, but the growers are going to have to evaluate pollination, water shares cost, increased shipping costs and I am sure increased processing costs.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Are you commercial beeks getting a fair increase in hive rental due to fuel costs?
I know here the farmers and ranchers have raised land rents considerably lately.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

*hive rental rates and fuel*

No direct connection in hive rental rates and fuel. Just one of the factors beekeepers have to take into account when they decide to ship hives long distance. It does of course indirectly make a difference if a large number decide to stay home. Just got quoted 2.85 a loaded mile for the SD to Cal haul. Seems a bit high since we were paying 2.50 last year at this time and fuel is around the same price now and prices seem almost certain to fall a lot more. Trouble with delaying is the gamble you take with winter storms and bad weather on the road between here and there. 
Jim


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Last night at a bee meeting, I heard Joe say that minimum 8 frame plus hives would rent to the grower for $180.00 paying $174.00 to the beekeeper. Other brokers there indicated lesser prices, but also with lesser frame allowance. 

The man from the almond growers indicated that the almond growers are facing a pinch and would be resistant to higher pollination prices - many orchards being removed due to
the water situation, and the price of nuts being less than desireable.

Laurence


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*R U sure?*

Hi Lawrence thank you for posting from the meeting!

Did the Almond Guy actually say that lots of orchards were being pulled?
Did he say where? I would like to see it. Thanks again Tom


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Tom, I think that the orchards being pulled were primarily on the westside and due to their big water problem. He quoted acres that he knew about, but I didn't note due to the fact, I think, that there are still a lot more coming into production than going out.

Laurence


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I dont see orchards being pulled. I know of 5 almond orchards that got put in this year alone. And I wish I had 60 hives because I have a guy with a first year needing bees for his almonds wanting pollination. I have to ask a friend that has 100+ what he plans on this year. Where is this meeting you guys are talking about. I have been trying to find a beekeeping meeting. Or just somewhere to get with other keepers. I am in Hanford near Laurence and not far from Tom. LIke I said I have not seen any being ripped out at least not almonds. Nectorenes yes as the prices dropped so much one farmer I know who has ranches all over fresno and kings counties wound up letting there orchards rot on the trees. Great for us as we got a ton of fruit but bad as most of them are pulling up there tree fruit due to the bad pricing. I have some of my bees on there farm in Tranqulity. They have bees from Hanford that pollinate there and they get a good rate for allowing the beekeeper to keep his bees on there land as holding yards. In fact they have been about 1 mile from where my bees are. I know from a few almond growers that I have talked to so far they know of even more Almond groves being put in. Price was 2.00lb less 25% brokerage fee to the farmer. Dont sound like to good of price to me but according to the guy that runs it he says thats avg. He said he would take avg over low anyday. BUt they had very very good pollination this year and had bumper crops even though bloom was 2 to 3 weeks late. This is just my observation and with talking with farmers in my walks. And Laurence and Tom where are theses meetings?


Angi


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Angie, I'll P.M. you.


----------



## mbholl (Dec 16, 2007)

*meeting*

What kind of meeting was it? Who held it and where? Sounds like it was informative and interesting.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Blue Diamond web site*

FYI:
http://www.bluediamond.com/

http://www.bluediamond.com/news/files/Presidents Corner Sept Oct 2008.pdf
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Water Ways: California water bond*

FYI

http://199.199.209.134/email/almond/eNewsletter/2008/May/waterways.html

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*2008 Almond Board's 36th annual meeting Dec 10-11*

FYI:
Here is the registration web site:
It is held in Modesto Ca.

http://www.mosaicevents.com/almondboard/index.html?snItemNumber=470
:thumbsup:Hopefully I will be at the meeting.

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

*good news for the almond guys*

which should translate into good news for comm beeks who help them out.

US: Almonds continue to be in high demand

At Stewart & Jasper Orchard, millions of almonds are grown and processed. The product is being harvest now, as machines called shakers go to each almond tree along Eastin and Shiells roads in Newman to shower down as the nut, which will eventually be shipped to places all across the world.

But almonds aren't the only thing that are grown at the facility. Money also grows there, though not literally. The production, the shipments and the demand for almonds keep on growing and growing.

Last month, the Almond Board of California reported in 2007 that the domestic, export and total worldwide shipments of almonds were the largest in history, a record that could fall in the coming years. More than 1.3 billion pounds of the nut - which is more than 24 percent from the previous year - were harvested in 2007, marking it the largest crop ever.

Shipments overseas jumped to 1.26 billion pounds, a 18-percent increase. Germany and Spain continue to be the No. 1 and No. 2 exports of the California almonds, due to the strong tradition of almond lovers living in the countries. India claims the third spot, as president and CEO of the Almond Board Richard Waycott said Indian parents, for example, are known to give their children a handful of almonds before leaving for school for good luck.

Japan and China round out the top five export destinations. "It's such a wonderful, nutritious food," Waycott said during media day Tuesday, in which reporters sat down for an interview in his office in Modesto and then took a tour of the orchard.
It's an industry, he added, that will continue to grow. In the U.S., shipments went up 7.2 percent - reaching 394.8 million pounds, as it is the largest single market for California almonds. Add to that, shipments accounted for 31 percent share and 69 percent for export shipments.

In addition, Western Europe and Asia remains the top two regional export destinations with shares of 54 and 23 percents. "The growers and handlers of California Almonds have set the stage for this unprecedented growth with forward-thinking, strategically sound programs administered by the Almond Board of California," Waycott said last month after reports of the continued strong demand for his product. "From the research in the field aimed at creating a more sustainable environment for growing almonds to the investment in research to understand almond nutritional benefits, the entire almond community has been focused on making record demand a reality.

"In fact, almonds continue to be the second most frequently used nut worldwide for new nut product introductions and if demand continues to grow at this rate, almonds will become the number one nut for global new product introductions in 2008."

http://www.freshplaza.com/news_detail.asp?id=29529


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

*Nuts*

Alpha6:

So if almonds occupy the #2 spot for new nut products, which nut occupies the #1 spot?

Jean-Marc


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

jean-marc said:


> Alpha6:
> 
> So if almonds occupy the #2 spot for new nut products, which nut occupies the #1 spot?
> 
> Jean-Marc


It _is_ kind of amusing that when an industry wants to use PR to sell or enhance their products, they don't mention the competition - at all. 

Among tree fruits, cashews, hazelnuts, walnuts, pecans and pistachios are up there in usage. But, I think that the almond is second to most likely the peanut, which isn't really a tree nut, but a legume. Allergies to peanuts and amounts of fat make almonds highly sought for new product introductions. Is there a Snickers bar with almonds out there? 

MM


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Exports: 1st Almonds 2nd Walnuts.*

Here is some of your answer for tree crops:
http://www.ers.usda.gov/briefing/FruitandTreeNuts/fruitnutpdf/nutprodtrade.pdf
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*U.S.A. Peanut production*

here is a URL for our peanut 2005 production 
http://southeastfarmpress.com/news/090705-Peanut-forecast/
Ernie


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

I registered for the Almond Board Meeting. I will be there Wed. I think Tom G is going to go as well. I sent him the info. I am looking forward to meeting all of you that are going.

Angi


----------

